# Islabike lusty 700 small



## steven1988 (20 Sep 2017)

A club mate is on the look out for the above bike for his son, does anyone have anything suitable sheffield Nottingham derby way on, or willing to courier. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## pauldavid (17 Oct 2017)

steven1988 said:


> A club mate is on the look out for the above bike for his son, does anyone have anything suitable sheffield Nottingham derby way on, or willing to courier.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I have BTwin Triban 3 in the smallest size running 650b wheels if that is of any interest. Bought for my son, it's never really been used. Probably a maximum of 50 miles.

If your interested I can get some pictures as I'm going to be listing it on ebay at the weekend anyway.


----------



## steven1988 (20 Oct 2017)

Would you get some pics and a price please also the stand over height if you could.


----------



## pauldavid (20 Oct 2017)

No problem, I'll do it over the weekend


----------



## steven1988 (22 Oct 2017)

pauldavid said:


> No problem, I'll do it over the weekend



Did you manage to get the details?


----------



## pauldavid (29 Oct 2017)

Hi,

The bike is now listed on ebay under item number 192348156671

Thanks


----------

